# good weekend at keaton beach



## cableguychris (Dec 23, 2013)

fished 2 days in the Keaton beach area. managed 8 keepers Saturday and our limit of 10 on sunday with a bonus 22' redfish. the weather was pretty good other than the strong blow out of the south. most fish were caught on gulps under Cajun thunders in 2-4 ft of water. hoping the weather holds out another week cause we are gonna try them again this weekend


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 24, 2013)

Good report!!   I gotta get down there!


----------



## cableguychris (Dec 25, 2013)

Here they are on the cleaning table


----------



## Quail man (Dec 25, 2013)

Headed down tomorrow!


----------



## cableguychris (Dec 27, 2013)

had to move our trip back to Monday and Tuesday cause of the rain.


----------



## cableguychris (Dec 27, 2013)

@ Quail man.... how did you do?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 27, 2013)

I seen the rain coming. I'm not gonna be able to make it this weekend. Gotta get down there soon before y'all catchem all


----------



## georgia_hunter (Dec 27, 2013)

Think I'm going to head back down this Saturday and try to catch a few before the rain gets there. I hope they are still biting


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 27, 2013)

georgia_hunter said:


> Think I'm going to head back down this Saturday and try to catch a few before the rain gets there. I hope they are still biting



Lucky.


----------



## Quail man (Dec 30, 2013)

Friday was slow in the morning, but when the sun came out they bit good. And smoked em Saturday!!!  My best run was 8 trout in 8 consecutive cast!  Caught about 60 in 3 hours. I put the gator trout in the box and kept the others in the livewell so I could cull the smaller ones.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 30, 2013)

Dang it man! Rub it in why dontchya!! Glad to hear y'all wore'm out!!


----------



## Quail man (Dec 31, 2013)

Also saw about 2000 redheads and 800 buffleheads!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 2, 2014)

I've always wanted to try a blast and cast trip down there.   I hate this time of the year...........ducks everywhere down there.  Makes me sick


----------



## cableguychris (Jan 2, 2014)

Quail man said:


> Friday was slow in the morning, but when the sun came out they bit good. And smoked em Saturday!!!  My best run was 8 trout in 8 consecutive cast!  Caught about 60 in 3 hours. I put the gator trout in the box and kept the others in the livewell so I could cull the smaller ones.



sounds like a great time. i'm jealous. we ended up not going at all because of weather concerns and some other issues.


----------



## Georgiagator (Jan 14, 2014)

heading down as soon as hunting season is over so save a few


----------



## Jhud (Jan 17, 2014)

Headed down Monday, first trip since October. Any reports from this past week?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 19, 2014)

Check out one more cast fishing report. He usually stays up to date.


----------



## Jhud (Jan 23, 2014)

Went Monday and it was slow until hour or so before high tide then we put 11 in the box before calling it a day.  Didn't get our limit but it was good to get out on the water. Headed back when it warms up.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 23, 2014)

That's not too bad, glad to hear y'all found a few.


----------



## Jhud (Jan 23, 2014)

Not bad at all, I was happy especially after a very slow start. First time I have been and never caught any short fish. All were 16 to 21. Can't wait to get back, keep me posted if you make it out.
 Looks like we are going to a wood duck hole Saturday morning for a last shoot of the season. If I didn't have to work I could get a lot more huntin and fishing done....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 24, 2014)

Good job on a fine haul of fish.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 24, 2014)

Jhud said:


> Not bad at all, I was happy especially after a very slow start. First time I have been and never caught any short fish. All were 16 to 21. Can't wait to get back, keep me posted if you make it out.
> Looks like we are going to a wood duck hole Saturday morning for a last shoot of the season. If I didn't have to work I could get a lot more huntin and fishing done....



Dang it man, that's some good fish!!!! Most of the time you gotta weed through the shorts!!!  Glad ya'll got the ducks. I've just about given up for the season! Been a horrible year for some reason!


----------

